# FreeBSD documentation broken links



## blackhaz (May 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Can somebody advise if that's the package problem? I've got en-freebsd-doc-44393,1 installed via `pkg` and when I open the book via web browser (pointing to file:///usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/handbook/book.html) I get all images broken - nothing shows. Any ideas?


----------



## alias (May 10, 2014)

I've got the same version installed from ports and the images called out in the HTML are pointing to the wrong place.  

For instance, on this page, file:///usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-start.html#bsdinstall-boot-loader-menu the image called is:

```
<img alt="FreeBSD Boot Loader Menu" src="/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/../../../share/images/books/handbook/bsdinstall/bsdinstall-boot-loader-menu.png">
```
when the image is actually located here:
/usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall/bsdinstall-boot-loader-menu.png

I haven't checked any other images in the local version.  The image in the online version is showing properly.


----------

